# Lavadora Amana comercial



## juanarion (Mar 25, 2013)

buen dia muchachos, tengo un problema con una lavadora marca Amana Comercial (Quality Washer Super Capacity four speed combination), que al comienzo parece marchar todo bien, lava bien, pero al momento de centrifugar el motor se protege y huele a quemado, y ya no hace nada,  ya quité la bomba del agua, y está bien, la transmisión se ve bien pues con la mano le doy vueltas sin novedad, quité el motor buscándole capacitor pero al parecer no tiene, pues no le encontré nada, mi pregunta es si sea posible que el motor ya no funcione, o cual será el posible problema? el modelo del motor es S68PXMCM-1084  1/2HP 120V 60HZ 1725/1140RPM.  les agradezco infinitamente su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2013)

Pregunta : ¿ Como pasa de lavado a centrifugado ?


----------



## juanarion (Mar 26, 2013)

buen dia,  intenta centrifugar pero se protege luego luego el motor, y luego huele a quemado en el motor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2013)

No , mi pregunta es técnica , es un motor de dos velocidades , cambia de mecanismo , como hace para girar a velocidades distintas ?


----------



## juanarion (Mar 26, 2013)

gira a una sola velociad y para el mismo lado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2013)

Lava y centrifuga a la misma velocidad ?

Podés poner alguna foto del mecanismo ? !


----------



## juanarion (Mar 26, 2013)

hola de nuevo, al parecer es un motor de dos velocidades y gira para un lado al lavar y para el otro al exprimir, a la lavadora le puse otro motor y trabaja al 100 por ciento, solo que el motor anterior no tengo ni idea de como repararlo. los datos de la lavadora son los siguientes:
marca: Amana 
modelo: PLWA65AW  
serie: 990503236B  
muchas gracias


----------

